
A Service Mesh for Kubernetes: Continuous Deployment via Traffic Shifting - olix0r
https://blog.buoyant.io/2016/11/04/a-service-mesh-for-kubernetes-part-iv-continuous-deployment-via-traffic-shifting/
======
klingerf
I helped to write this post and would be happy to answer questions that folks
might have.

